# help! :(



## luketheluke (May 22, 2007)

my religosa ooth is trying to hatch 2 mantids have tried and got half out then by the looks of things dried up and died  is there anything i can do to make sure the others dont do this? i put a wet tissue at the bottom of the container will that help?


----------



## ellroy (May 22, 2007)

Thats probably the best you can do, are they near a heat source?


----------



## luketheluke (May 22, 2007)

they are ontop of my tortoise tank, its not to warm there though just like 2 degrees over room temp maybe that is to hot?


----------



## ellroy (May 22, 2007)

I don't know but if they are drying out that quick I would do what you can to reduce the temp


----------



## Monkey King (May 22, 2007)

When my spiderlings have trouble molting due to dryness I place them in the bathroom and steam it up a little with the shower and kep the door shut. This always works to keep them moist and warm enough to keep the metabolic rate up high enough to finish the job. I'm new to mantids so I do not know if this will work for them during an ooth hatch but I wanted to suggest it just in case it could help you.


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2007)

They should not need a heat source. Mist the insides of the container lightly and make sure the towel is moist.


----------



## Orin (May 22, 2007)

The ootheca was kept too dry. Moisture may help but it's not likely much can be done at this point.


----------



## OGIGA (May 22, 2007)

Try getting some water on the ooth itself too.


----------



## luketheluke (May 23, 2007)

thanks all for your help  i woke up just and the ooth has hatched about 35 babys so far  and they just keep coming haha


----------



## OGIGA (May 23, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Orin (May 24, 2007)

Let us know how they do, an increase in humidity to a somewhat desiccated ootheca may cause a hatch with the immatures not living more than a week or two. If they grow the original humidity level may have been nearly adequate and you'll know next time to keep it similarly and just to increase the humidity at the end.


----------



## luketheluke (Jun 5, 2007)

2 left  both shed there skin today for the first time i really hope i can keep them alive !


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

That's too bad. I certainly hope you can.


----------

